# Broke-n-Toke Club



## ArtVandolay (Mar 19, 2010)

Are you on a budget?  Or just a cheapskate? Either way, welcome to Budget Botany :hubba:.  I'll be temporarily approving requests to join The Broke-n-Toke Club until Degenerative Disc is paroled from the MP timeout chair.  *Please join by clicking on User CP, look for Group Memberships on the lower left.*

History of the Broke-N-Toke Club: http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=53686

The general idea is to come out of the shadows with your head held high if you grow magic green in a setup that costs approximately $500 or less.  Sure, we have some world-class growers here with setups that look like the space shuttle launch pad!   Wondrous air conditioned, CO2 injected multi turbo-fanned setups with lighting systems that would put a UFO to shame :hubba:.  So technically advanced there is discussion of computerizing them!

While waiting for that someday to happen for you, why not hang out here at the The Broke-n-Toke?  Join today!

We're after the setup itself.  Everything needed to grow _except _the plants, pots, soil/hydro equipment, nutes etc.  No need for receipts!  We all know how much a ducting elbow and 10 feet of vent hose cost and we know a real Broke-n-Toke setup when we see it :hubba:.  Let the games begin   And remember

ostpicsworthless:

Member List (as of 11 Feb 2011):

BOSTON BAKED BEAN
cubby
FA$TCA$H
Gone2pot!
gumbosd
Hick
Jericho
kaotik
Killuminati420
lowrydergrower775
MichiganDude
PsyJiM
bags
slowmo77
prefersativa
SPEARCHUCKER
Melvan2
$cotri$hro$e$
ftw
nova564t


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN (Mar 19, 2010)

art im in


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN (Mar 19, 2010)

wait i have listed cost of my set up should I do it again or.........well ok here it is...
wallworld blubs,,,  portable   wordrobe,and 2 way light connectors......75
mylar lyning 25
mg seedstarter ,,mgplant food,mg bloom, 30 
honestly fans all wirering all building is me...honestly   with othe  stuff   and extra  bulbs i have i am at  250.....  but when i get seeds that will go up  100bucks thanks art  any  broke growers,,.


----------



## frogman71 (Mar 19, 2010)

I would like to submit my application for membership.  Although this is going against one of my basic principles.  I had vowed to never join a club that would have someone like me as a member, but here it goes.


400w switchable mh/hps cooltube w/ 4" inline 178cfm fan with all ducts.  Craiglist $200
Lumber/black poly for my 3x3x8 grow box, most materials were salvaged from my construction site. $30
Hardware for box: hinges, hooks, handle, and lock. $25
Home Depot fart fan for extra vent. $13
Mylar. $25
8 outlet power strip w/ built in digital timer (4 plugs on timer). $20
Hanna ph tester from eseasongear.com. $35
Thermometer/humidity $12
8" desk fan $10
Small heater $32
5000 BTU window unit (not hooked up yet). Craigslist $45
That should be everything, grand total $447

The other items not listed as they are consumables are


Apollo-11 seeds from HD- $75 (incl. shipping)
2 bags FFOF $45
Eearth Juice Grow/Bloom/Catalyst/MicroBlast $55
6-3 gal pots from local nursery.  $10
That should be everything it took me to get started from scratch.


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Mar 19, 2010)

new home after my move


                              lights added as needed
          clones under sink cabinet


costs, pro-mix $20, ferts $30, 6 pack bulbs at sams club $25-30, pack of ten white castle seeds $85, inc shipping. fixtures, fans and other bulbs, all scrounged up round the house. less than $200.


----------



## warfish (Mar 19, 2010)

Unfortunately for my pocket book I am way over $500 in gear.  That's all the more reason for me to follow along on this thread so I may be able to get some ideas here and save some in the future


----------



## burnin123 (Mar 19, 2010)

FA$TCA$H said:
			
		

> new home after my moveView attachment 157425
> 
> lights added as neededView attachment 157426
> clones under sink cabinetView attachment 157427
> ...


 


:rofl:

This one has my vote.  Are we voteing or what?  sorry I have over 500 in just 1 light. My thinking is if I have the high dollar setup.  I will high dollar crops.. ..Man was I wrong


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 19, 2010)

That's a real nice Broke-n-Toke grow, Fast :hubba:


BBB and frogman - are you going to post some pics?:hubba:

Here's a link to my Broke-n-Toke grow, even though most of you have seen it

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=50489


----------



## cubby (Mar 19, 2010)

I'd like to join as well. My little cheapo grow is as follows:
The cab is made of 4 sheets of 3/4 inch plywood, left over from a nieghbors remodel, and some 2X4's I had in my garadge = $O
Flat white paint, left over from my own remodel = $O
250 Watt HPS, a gift from a friend who moved out of state = $O
Mini ebb and flow, consisting of tray, res., nute pump, and net pots = $200
Fan and Carbon filter combo = $120
Oscillating Fan= $10
2 Timers = $30
For a grand total of $360.


----------



## Jericho (Mar 19, 2010)

HPS 400w & Air cooled shade & Ballast = $127
Ph & PPM Testers = $52
2x oscillating Fans = $0 (Found around the house)
White Paint = $7
2 x Air Pump with 2 outlets =  $75

Also the mum is abit of a normal plant grower so got all the pots and net pots free. 
Total = $261

Gotta get a few more as things and will update info and pics at in April. Still waiting for deliveries. Will be way under $500 for sure


----------



## ishnish (Mar 19, 2010)

I keep forgetting  to pick up some dang batteries but i'll get some pics up as soon as I can...
$200 for filter and 110cfm computer fan that's encased in three layers of 1" blueboard i had laying around
$5 ducttape
$170 for lightbulb & ballast
$50 for plastics and insulation
$74.99 for buckets, airpumps/stones, air hose, etc..

so for a total of $499.99 I'm qualified yeah?


----------



## zem (Mar 19, 2010)

my setup is a twin chamber 2x400watt hydro grow, alltogether it cost aout 800$ so each side average costs 400$ roughly, considering it's a hydro grow thats very cheap  i will describe it briefly i surely have ideas that qualify for broke-n-toke 
trays were done with a usesless wood pile scraps of wood different thickness and kinds, screws and parts cost me around $10
i also used old vineyl and silicon (9$) to make it waterproof
submersible pump +hoses 30$
control res 40$
airpump 40$
airstones 4$
airlines 4$
light+ballast (hps 400w) $75
fluros i got from around the house 0$
fan $15
dehumidifier 250$
styrofoam/plywood lid 5$
diy netpots from disposable plastic cups 1$
small grorock bag 10$ growrocks
these add to 493$ but for instance the dehumidifier is used for both chambers so i can split its cost by 2 to get an average cost, i couldve gotten a smaller unit with one 400, i use the same fan and control res for both chambers too so...  oh right i didnt add the seeds which were quite a cost like 200$ at the time  i like saving every penny provided i get the best result with less cost so i dont think saving on seeds is a good idea, i got mine 4years back or more i still have em till today so they paid for themselves long ago


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 19, 2010)

I would like to join too, but I am picture downloading impaired. Seriously, I can't post a picture to save my life. People have been so nice to help me but I can't do it on this site. so.. If I can join, I am under the 500.00 and have an awesome set up.


----------



## 420benny (Mar 19, 2010)

Can I play if I only count my outdoor, huh pretty please? lol


----------



## MichiganDude (Mar 19, 2010)

You know I'm in!  I'm behind on finishing my box, but so far, I bought a ballast and bulb for $60, making the reflector from metal duct work I bought for a couple bucks.  30 bucks in lumber, and a whole bunch of stuff I had sitting around the house.  Including the fans I ripped out of old computers and power supplies!  I'm probably at 200 bucks over all!  Pics coming, I promise!


----------



## frogman71 (Mar 19, 2010)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> BBB and frogman - are you going to post some pics?:hubba:
> http://


 
Sorry Art, I had to wait for the lights to come on.

Here is my set up.  I have to cover the front with poly until I figure out a good way to seal the door.  Inside are 4 Apollo-11 plants in their first week of flower.  I am on my first grow and this system has worked well so far.


----------



## kalikisu (Mar 19, 2010)

I got a broke and toke setup. Just a 175 M.H. , 150 H.P.S. , and a 70 H.P.S. only on grow setting 12/12 all the way.


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Mar 20, 2010)

so glad to see so many 'stoner' setups. i was actually quite intimidated by the quality and level of grows, here when i joined MP. so i kept a low profile, and made sure any pics i posted did not show, what i felt was a sub-par setup. surley they all had to start with a setup that evolved, as experience and conditions allowed. that being said, i have gotten nothing negative from the members here at my MP family, only praise and encouragement. 
too many here to thank, but the first post i ever made, left me feeling welcomed, thank you CHEF. and thank you to DD for getting the ball rollin on this group.


----------



## Dahova (Mar 20, 2010)

kalikisu said:
			
		

> I got a broke and toke setup. Just a 175 M.H. , 150 H.P.S. , and a 70 H.P.S. only on grow setting 12/12 all the way.


 
in the picture what is that?


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN (Mar 20, 2010)

can not  uploa  same  pics  twice   pics in  gj...here is one of  setup


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN (Mar 20, 2010)

posted  new  pics  here  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=651365#post651365


so  you  can look  here too  IM still learninto  put  in  in my signature....i think  thanks  all......bbb


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 20, 2010)

BOSTON BAKED BEAN said:
			
		

> posted  new  pics  here  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=651365#post651365
> 
> 
> so  you  can look  here too  IM still learninto  put  in  in my signature....i think  thanks  all......bbb



You have a buddha in your Broke-n-Toke grow   Love it 

Hey, fa$tca$h, it feels nice out here in the sunshine, right :hubba:.  Real nice budget botany ya got there


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN (Mar 20, 2010)

thanks art.... here anything about  dd is he  out of the cornner.......well hope  all is  cool in  the  future  and  rember this  is  a hobby for  90% of us  it  is and  should  be relaxing... not  im  going to  get stoned..... bbb....


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Mar 20, 2010)

Greetings distinguished members of the Broke-n-Toke Auxillary Post 420!:ciao:

I'm afraid the indoor gardening industry (racket) would shudder if I tried to apply for a membership in the B 'n' T cuz I've spent more than the ceiling allowed probably on bat guano...:hubba:  But nonetheless I thought I'd share my latest play toy...  My HoboCloner!  I've found this method to be very useful when you only want to take a half dozen clones.  I'm using Rapid Rooter plugs, Power Clone gel and a couple of Glad cheapo plastic food storage tubs.  If you don't have the 6 pack sectioned seedling tray to put the plugs in they can be flipped upside down and will stand on end just fine in the tub too...  I drilled a couple of tiny holes to thread a twist tie thru on each end to keep the lid on the bottom...  Some velcro would be pimpin' 

I know for those who haven't cloned yet that it gets built up into this huge 'task' and I just wanted to share another easy method.  With the small space and the humidity dome they really stay nice and perky with only minimal spritzing...  I suppose you could take it down a notch and use peat pellets @ 15 cents ea or less for a medium OR maybe an old sock if you really wanted to go Hobo...?

Happy Hobo Clonin'!


----------



## ishnish (Mar 20, 2010)

old sock huh?  
Think i'll give it a try...


----------



## Locked (Mar 20, 2010)

I wish those lil rapid rooters tasted as good as they look....look like lil chocalate sponge cakes...mmmm  yummy


----------



## ishnish (Mar 20, 2010)

:rofl:


----------



## kalikisu (Mar 20, 2010)

Dahova said:
			
		

> in the picture what is that?


 I have a 70 watt high pressure sodium, a 150 watt HPS and a 175 watt Metal halide. Paid $15 for the 70 watt back when I first started to grow.Got it at Lowes on the discount rack. I would use that with an arsenal of cfl's LOL. Then I got the 175 watt on craigslist for $30 buck just had to rewire. Got the 150 watt on e-bay for cheap shipping free. Its cool for a couple of plants at a time. Not that bad on power. Cant wait to get a 400.


----------



## PsyJiM (Mar 20, 2010)

hey Art ! 

160$ HPS
95$ nutrients
7$ pots
20$ soil
10$ air pump (for the water i use to watering )
Fan (i found it in the house!!)
2$ Temp meter
3$ Magnifier
35$ Aurora indica seeds(Soon will be here!!)
165$ XL grow tent (i haven't buy it yet,but i will..soon i hope.)

....497 :aok:
 i dont think im going to spend more exept for more seeds in the future


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 20, 2010)

PsyJiM said:
			
		

> hey Art !
> 
> 160$ HPS
> 95$ nutrients
> ...



Pictures, PsyJiM!   :hubba:


----------



## cubby (Mar 20, 2010)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I wish those lil rapid rooters tasted as good as they look....look like lil chocalate sponge cakes...mmmm yummy


 

   Hey Hamster, Did you see thread about latr night munchies?


----------



## PsyJiM (Mar 20, 2010)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> Pictures, PsyJiM!   :hubba:



Tommorow bud...Light off atm !:bong2:


----------



## Gone2pot! (Mar 20, 2010)

I started this all wrong. I bought a clone first, and a book later. Everything was out of order. When I realized how dumb I was, I thought I'd just keep her alive, learn more, then get serious. Like I said, dumb.
I did not have the money to even buy the clone, but I did anyway, thinking I'd just get it to our place in Cali, and all would be well. I didn't know about cold, heat, well...anything. 
I read some from my Jorge Cervantes medical mj book and bought a bucket(?$) and waterfarm kit ($15 appx). No lights, because they cost too much, LOL. Later I bought 1 HO T5 ($50). Later I adder a 4 tube HO T5 light. Anyway, I'll skip the cost breakdown, you will see in the pictures. What you won't see are the paperback books that I used to raise the ladder that I used to hold the light. As my girl grew, I had to keep raising the ladder. Eventually I had it on plastic boxes. Then, I read it would double or more in size once I went to 12/12. :shocked:  I cleared out a garage storage cabinet and moved her in.  On advise from several of you here on MP I tied her down (LST). I tried to keep the cost to a minimum out of necessity. I can't get pictures small enough. I think I'll upload picassa then post the pictures.


----------



## zem (Mar 20, 2010)

Gone2pot! said:
			
		

> Heres a few pics.


:confused2:


----------



## Gone2pot! (Mar 20, 2010)

LOL Zem! I just gave up. The pics were too big and I finally gave up. I'll post later with them.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Mar 21, 2010)

Gone2pot! said:
			
		

> LOL Zem! I just gave up. The pics were too big and I finally gave up. I'll post later with them.



Dude...

That's the BEST read I've had in some time... PLEASE tell me more...  OMG... i love every detail...LOL...   

:holysheep:
Cant wait til you resize yer picz...

thanx​


----------



## SmokeWay4 (Mar 21, 2010)

I took my dresser apart and made it into a little grow setup.  Under $100 bucks to make. Hope it broke-n-toke material!


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 21, 2010)

BOSTON BAKED BEAN said:
			
		

> thanks art.... here anything about  dd is he  out of the cornner.......well hope  all is  cool in  the  future  and  rember this  is  a hobby for  90% of us  it  is and  should  be relaxing... not  im  going to  get stoned..... bbb....



DD got time off for good behavior and is out on parole   Hey, DD!  Welcome back!  PM Hick and ask him to add you as a leader!


----------



## frogman71 (Mar 21, 2010)

I have a few questions for the Broke and Toke President, Czar, Furor, Deity, Godfather, or whoever is in charge. 

Do we get a B&T#?

Is there a beat in?  I tried to join the Crips last week and they wanted to beat me in.  I said no thanks.

Can I make a t-shirt or is this an underground club?

How do we identify other members on the street?  Is there a secret handshake?

Monthly dues?

Will this help me pick up chicks?

Thanks for addressing my questions I look forward to my application being reviewed and approved.

Frogman


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 21, 2010)

frogman71 said:
			
		

> I have a few questions for the Broke and Toke President, Czar, Furor, Deity, Godfather, or whoever is in charge.
> 
> Do we get a B&T#?
> 
> ...



I'll take a crack at this one, but there is only Fearless Leader Degenerative Disk 

Do we get a B&T#? Pick a number, have it tatooed on your butt, take a picture and use it for your avi :hubba:

Is there a beat in?  I tried to join the Crips last week and they wanted  to beat me in.  I said no thanks.  We have 3 committees you can join: Vice, Persuasion (aka Kneecapping) and Racketeering.

Can I make a t-shirt or is this an underground club?  Was that you I saw at peopleofwalmart.com?

How do we identify other members on the street?  Is there a secret  handshake?  I edited the first post in the thread to include the member list.  I'll try to keep it current but I'm not promising anything :hubba:.  This is why I never volunteer for stuff 

Monthly dues?  In a Broke-n-Toke Club   By the way, you're 2 months behind on your dues 

Will this help me pick up chicks?  Try a mullet haircut, chicks really dig them 

As Mind Control Safety Officer, please allow me to take this opportunity to remind all members of the importance of wearing your tinfoil hat when posting in the club thread.


----------



## PsyJiM (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## frogman71 (Mar 21, 2010)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> I'll take a crack at this one, but there is only Fearless Leader Degenerative Disk
> 
> Do we get a B&T#? Pick a number, have it tatooed on your butt, take a picture and use it for your avi :hubba:
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the quick reply.  I noticed I am not on the member list.  Just like Sams Club I was told all I had to do was join, yet they keep escorting me off the property when I show up.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 21, 2010)

You have to go to User CP and look for Group Memberships on the left.  Click on B-n-T, put 20 quarters in the slot and apply


----------



## Jericho (Jan 16, 2011)

Wow. Look what i found. hehe. everyone forget about this group?


----------



## dman1234 (Jan 16, 2011)

LOL

Pre DD's explsion.


----------



## cubby (Jan 16, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> LOL
> 
> Pre DD's explsion.


 

   Not to be picky, but......nothing was pre-DD's explosion. He started exploding as soon as he arrived and continued exploding right up till he was given the boot. 
   This "club" just needs someone who is dedicated to make it work. I may be wrong (believe it or not it's happened before, or so I've been told..LOL) but the oversight of this club went from DD to ART to DD to Art to Boston Baked Bean.....and in her absence has basicaly just fallen of the radar.
   This could be a fun and informative area if someone was willing to take over and keep on top of things. I was among the handfull of folks at the begining of the B and T but when DD started making proclamations from on high I just walked away (as did many). 
   In my opinion, since the recent meltdown of the site, this area could rise like a pheonix, it all depends on the amount of interest.


----------



## Jericho (Jan 16, 2011)

I would love to help run the B&T, im on MP about 12 hours a day anyways hehe. 

I think anyone who is interested should put there names up and then the power above can decide who is worthy.

I was also one of the 1st in the club, Dipped out a little while DD was on his rampage. But this group started with such promise and then it went downhill with DD.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jan 16, 2011)

I thought we lost this thread, good find, cubby!

I always figured the club would largely run itself, rather than being actively "policed" with half the posts questioning whether it met the guidelines.  That's where DD and I had issues.

Other than that, doing the permissions for people wanting to join and updating the member list occasionally was all i was doing, besides commenting on the great setups posted here!

I did want it to be stickied in the indoor forum so we could easily point people to it.

I'd like to see it continued - we had some great setups posted here!


----------



## Jericho (Jan 16, 2011)

we will just have to pester Hick to put it up as a sticky hehe. Its a great thread, just hard to find for a newbie. It doesn't need to run as such. it needs someone to be able to great the newbies and point them in the right direction or sway them to post pics of there broke grows to help others. 

Apart from that its up to all the members to keep it running by popping in and helping out. After all its a group discussion not a seminar.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 16, 2011)

i should fit right in here.


----------



## Jericho (Jan 16, 2011)

Well then Pm art and ask him to sign you up. When i start my grow im going to be making a CFL veg shade on the cheap so will see what i come up with and post it up here. I was thinking of an old Drawer upside own, Put some sockets along the inside walls of it and paint it white and hang it upside down. 

Cheap and easy to set up. Will try get some pics up when i get the chance to put it together.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Jan 16, 2011)

I was pretty much avoiding the thread cause of stuff mentioned. Didnt seem to want to stay on topic and be helpful when I checked in on it at first.

Jericho would be a good one to help. Hes got good board common sense and etiquette. Better than mine anyway :laugh:


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 16, 2011)

the first reflector i made was out of a thin peice of partical board painted white with socket hole cut into it. like 28 of them by the time i was done adding CFL's.

 at one time there was a link to some 150watt hps a bunch of us bought for like 25 dollars or something. i think they stopped sellin them though im not sure


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jan 16, 2011)

OK, here we go!  I just admitted bags and slowmo77 :hubba:


----------



## cubby (Jan 16, 2011)

I agree with the rest of you, this broke and toke club should continue on. Speaking just for myself, I've always found the idea of invention thru necessity to be much more impressive than high tech, high dollar set ups (though, they too, can be awe inspiring). 
I think the club started going downhill when DD insisted on a inflexible budget cap. Logic should, IMO, guide the club. If you have 50 1000 watt bulbs and a filter the size of a semi trailer, you may end up broke, but totaly missed point of the club. 
Maybe once the full site (MarP) is up to snuff we should actively look to get this stickied as Art and others have said, as well as have someone volunteer to collect names and numbers for membership. As far as the actual "running" of the Broke and Toke club, again IMO, should be a concerted effort among the members of the club, so to avoid the whole ME, ME, ME, senario that caused the mass exodus the first time around.


(EDIT) While I was writting this Art posted that he had lassoed two new members, so it looks like Art has volunteered/been drafted to take care of membership requests. Thanks alot Art, you're a mench !!!!


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jan 16, 2011)

Glad to have you back to the thread, cubby.  I was just PMing with Jericho - no one else can edit my first post with the member list except me anyway, not that I mind doing it.  And Hick can change who the leaders of the group are, the site is just reset to the time that BBB and I were admitting folks. When I looked this afternoon at the pending requests, there were 2!  :w00t:

You and I were always on the same page regarding the problems here


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Jan 16, 2011)

ART and BBB, did a great job. like y'all said above, it 'should run by its self'. some one to ride herd...let all of us take it where it should be.  i love seein all the ingenuity put forth.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 16, 2011)

glad to be a part of the part of the group. i hope to share some of my growing broke stuff here. lol


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 16, 2011)

I have always admired Cubby for his replies in whatever thread he posts in.

No nonsence logic, we are very similar.

I personally think this thread is well worth saving, ok a lot was lost, but on another note a lot more can be gained.

Not everyone has spare $$/££

Make it cheap and make it work is good in my eyes 

I am not a member of this group and do not wish to join it, but there is something I need to say.

Do not look at Art as someone to continually PM or aim comments to, he with the aid of several past members got this thread up and running, he is not someone to aim comments to, so do not pressurise him.

Art is a guide and liason.

His time here is fun as is all ours, he shouldnt see it as a duty.

eace:


----------



## prefersativa (Jan 16, 2011)

Art,
I was in almost from the day I found this site the first time. While my set-up has gotten a little over the dollar limit lately, I'd like to re-join.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Jan 17, 2011)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> OK, here we go!  I just admitted bags and slowmo77 :hubba:



Sign me up Art.
I get a gift basket of muffins or something right?


----------



## Melvan (Jan 17, 2011)

I was a member as Melvan, can i be a member again as Melvan2?

Here's what qualifies me for broke-n-toke.

Grow/Flower Room:
Running a HydroFarm 400w hps magnetic system that I got in trade for a stereo I received as a gift-My cost $0
Hortilux bulb-$65
2 rolls of mylar-$28
2 exhaust fans from bathrooms in my old house: $25 (guess)
2 small desk fans $5 each at Walmart: $10
Reusable Buckets-Took them from work-$0

Nursery:

Wardrobe found on craigslist-$40
Fixture & bulbs for 2 40w T12s-Fixture already in house, bulbs $5 each-$10
4' 4 bulb T5-$125 (came with bulbs included)
small desk fan-$5
Two vent covers-$10

Total for grow room & nursery=$318

Thank you for my re-entry into the club.


----------



## cubby (Jan 18, 2011)

Ya know Melvan, I'm not a cat person, but I like that kitten in your AV. If I were a cat, I'd be just like that, laying around soaking up some sun, maybe stroll around under the furniture looking for trouble to get in, lookin' out the window at the birds and say "when I get bigger......"


----------



## Jericho (Jan 21, 2011)

Morning BnT. 

Just finished sorting out the venting on my tent, getting ready for grow at the end of the month. Just got to get my self a multiple adaptor to plug everything in and then i will give it a couple days test run to see what Rh and Temp sits at. 
Cant wait to get some of my own stuff growing again. Feels like ages since i last grew anything. 

Whats everyone got growing at the moment? Feels like there are so few GJ going on that every ones growing has stopped. I have no idea what any of you are growing.


----------



## ftw (Jan 23, 2011)

im new at this,got a refrige cut 2 holes in back.removed the 2 fans that were in it,and put them in the holes i cut(1 blowing in-1blowing out).bought 6 electrical boxes($6) 6 bulb holder things ($18),12 cfl ($20).had some wire laying around.still have to get 6 v bulb holders($18).had dirt and containers from starting tomatoes an peppers.start up cost $62  cant get much more getto than that.  am i cheap enough to get in?


----------



## Jericho (Jan 23, 2011)

ftw said:
			
		

> im new at this,got a refrige cut 2 holes in back.removed the 2 fans that were in it,and put them in the holes i cut(1 blowing in-1blowing out).bought 6 electrical boxes($6) 6 bulb holder things ($18),12 cfl ($20).had some wire laying around.still have to get 6 v bulb holders($18).had dirt and containers from starting tomatoes an peppers.start up cost $62  cant get much more getto than that.  am i cheap enough to get in?



Sounds Good. I have one observation though. You said you have a fan blowing in and one blowing out if i read correctly. I would suggest having them both blowing out and just have a hole for the intake (passive intake), The air pressure will suck air in, no need for a fan. 

Got any pics? Love seeing fridge grows.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 23, 2011)

ok it's time to share my broke-n-token setup.
Fox Farm Trio pack $48
pro mix soil $29
digital ph meter $39
starter pot's $free
1 galoon pot's $free
3 gallon pot's $free
grow area is a closet
desk fan $5
2 150w HPS $20 each i think. bought them a couple of years ago.
thats about all i have in my grow i'll take a pic later and put it in my journal.


----------



## Jericho (Jan 23, 2011)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> ok it's time to share my broke-n-token setup.
> Fox Farm Trio pack $48
> pro mix soil $29
> digital ph meter $39
> ...



Sounds good. Make sure you rem to upload a pic as

ostpicsworthless:


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Jan 23, 2011)

hey guys moved and what not and just wondering what happened to the site it has changed quite a bit someone let me know thanks


----------



## ftw (Jan 24, 2011)

Jericho said:
			
		

> Sounds Good. I have one observation though. You said you have a fan blowing in and one blowing out if i read correctly. I would suggest having them both blowing out and just have a hole for the intake (passive intake), The air pressure will suck air in, no need for a fan.
> 
> Got any pics? Love seeing fridge grows.


                                         dont have a camera-i thought that having 1 fan blowing in would help strengthen the plant.i may be wrong- like i said its my first grow-any help is appriciated.


----------



## Jericho (Jan 25, 2011)

ftw said:
			
		

> dont have a camera-i thought that having 1 fan blowing in would help strengthen the plant.i may be wrong- like i said its my first grow-any help is appriciated.



Well if you have a small fan blowing on the tops of the plants yeh, If thats what you got then its good. If your using a fan to blow air out of the fridge and then one that blows air in its not needed. When you have a fan blowing out of the space then the air pressure will suck air in by it self.


----------



## sawhse (Jan 25, 2011)

:ciao: Hey yall thought i would share my latest mini grow!:hubba: Can i join the club maybe??? So here is my set up, I bought a 3x2x5.3 tent from HTG for129.00, just got a 2 ft 6 bulb t5 from them as well 149.00, i had a 170 cfm fan with 4 inch carbon filter 129.00. so the girls are sitting in some roots organic soil with a mix of sunshine. And decided on Soul Synthetics for my nutrients 50.00...So for ladies i am going to run a freebie bubblicious and i had 1 master kush left from my last grow.and last but not least, my buddy got a bunch of clones from my last grow and i am going to get a blue matereo.  i think the three in the tent will get along okay...lol. so let the :watchplant: begin...total investment..i think around 600. whatcha all think?? so the pic of this lady is the bubble just starting its life 

View attachment Picture 172.jpg


View attachment Picture 173.jpg


View attachment Picture 174.jpg


View attachment Picture 167.jpg


----------



## nova564t (Jan 25, 2011)

Sign me up Art!!http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54097


----------



## nova564t (Jan 25, 2011)

lowrydergrower775 said:
			
		

> hey guys moved and what not and just wondering what happened to the site it has changed quite a bit someone let me know thanks


The server crashed a couple weeks ago, we went back to the old server.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 26, 2011)

ok heres a picture of my broke-n-token setup. its about as cheap as you can get it.. closet, lights and a fan. the basics



View attachment broke-n-token 001.jpg


----------



## MedicalTomatoes (May 7, 2011)

I don't have a camera but it's so simple and cheap that you'll see it by reading this.

It's a strait line row garden with 8 plants under a shoplight that holds 2 48" F12 plant and aquarium fluorescent tubes. I will buy more as the plants grow.

I am a first time grower and plan on saying leave me alone concerning lights (just a disclaimer), so don't do it!

With 3 years of saving seeds and 2 years of research, I plan on SCROGing to completion with the following:

So far:
2 bags of top soil: $5
2 fluorescent 40W plant tubes: $13
MG 30-10-10: $5
Molasses: $3
3 five gallon/2 one gallon pots: free
8 spouted seeds: free
Sams 15-30-15: free
C&F thermo/relative humidity meter: free
2 duo fluorescent tube holders: free
6 general purpose tubes: free
Tall ocillating fan: free
Window fan: free
Heater: free
AC unit: free
2 CFLs: free
and incense to burn in the last 3 weeks: also free
Not everything listed is being or will be used.
$26 total so far without getting planned items.

Planned items: Chicken wire, red worms, Fish emultions, kelp extracts, humates, worm leachate, rooting hormone for cloning, 4 more plant light tubes, 1 more tube holder, and a partridge and a pear tree.

I'm not looking for MMJ, I'd settle for just clippings if that all these lights provide. Water cure them and smoke em' up. I'm broke as a joke but still growing my own smoke! Hey, that could be this groups moto.


----------



## DM613 (May 8, 2011)

I am are new to the forum and wanted to introduce myself .. I decided to enroll after a while 'I was reading the forum and all the good advice ..approaching the summer and I decided to get back a bit 'in the form .. I do sports (tennis and running) and I always tend to control what I eat, with ups and downs! I then discuss some interesting 'tricks and tips for proper nutrition ..I guess we will be fine!Good afternoon everyone!


----------



## MedicalTomatoes (May 9, 2011)

DM613 said:
			
		

> I am are new to the forum and wanted to introduce myself .. I decided to enroll after a while 'I was reading the forum and all the good advice ..approaching the summer and I decided to get back a bit 'in the form .. I do sports (tennis and running) and I always tend to control what I eat, with ups and downs! I then discuss some interesting 'tricks and tips for proper nutrition ..I guess we will be fine!Good afternoon everyone!



I too am trying to control my weight with proper diet and exercise. I haven't had any weed in quite a while so no munchies, but soon will have some trimmings to water cure. Let's just hope that they put me to sleep before they give me the munchies, that's what the last clippings I had did, LOL.


----------



## SmashedbyHashish (May 9, 2011)

Here's my lil set up in my 12/12 room.

400w hps/mh 
9x3gal smart pots
A few closet racks to keep em off the floor
Circulateing 10" fan
Bio thrive veg & bloom
Black diamond humic acids

Just wanted to share, thanx!


----------



## Big_Earl (Dec 18, 2011)

Here's my shot at it....

600 watt HPS-$180
Grow tent-$85
Pots-$30
Soil & Compost ect.-$10
Light fixtures-$6
Fan-$4
CFL Bulbs-$50
Thermometer/Hum-$20
Timer-$15

FREE:
Seeds and WW crosses(from a friend)
Nutes(from a friend)
Book _The Cannabis Bible_(from a friend)

That puts me at $400 and I still need to get inline fans for heat but I'm good for now I guess.
I got 2 girls flowering and 9 seedlings on deck(3 WW crosses) everything else is bag seed.

BOOM


----------



## Sol (Dec 18, 2011)

Do my T5's bolted to a paint stir stick get me into the club??  Lol


----------



## ishnish (Jan 14, 2012)

That's some damn fine engineering. :aok:
I'm sure it'll do the trick.   Is that aloe in the bottom of the second pic?
:watchplant:


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Jun 24, 2012)

Dont rOH. 
HTGSupply has a 250HPS system for what those usually run... 90some counting s&h.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jun 24, 2012)

Be interestin thread fur total read. Club be fittin to my ways of growin reckon fur sure. Always been a doit me selfer makin things outa junk to suit me need. Sounds like it be quite the fireside here in its day. Sorry to here the site be crashin and wreckin the day.

BWD


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 24, 2012)

r0h87 said:
			
		

> Need a little help on deciding if I should purchase these 200w CFL bulbs.  I plan to use another CFL but a 40w bulb; it's gonna light up a 2' by 2' section. Thanks in advance.



That is not a 200W bulb.  It is a 200W equivalent, which isn't significant when figuring light--you need the REAL wattage.  However, the actual wattage is also rather insignificant.  When figuring lighting needs, we use lumens per sq ft.  For vegging, you want a minimum of 3000 lumens per sq ft and for flowering a minimum of 5000 lumens per sq ft.  In addition, for vegging you want a blue spectrum bulb in the 6500K range and for flowering something in the red spectrum 3000K or so.  The bulb you have pictured is 2800 lumens, so would adequately light a little less than a sq ft for vegging.  For flowering, you would need about 2 bulbs that size for every sq ft of space.  So for a 2 x 2' space,  you would need about 5 of those lights for vegging (6500K) and about 9 of them (2500-3000K) for flowering.  And these are minimums.  More light would be better  

When you start looking at your lighting this way, you can see the advantages of a HPS, which puts out about twice the light for the same power consumption.  In addition, lumen for lumen, a HPS will run cooler and penetrate far better, giving you tighter internodal spacing and better yield.  A 250W HPS will emit between 25,000 and 28,000 lumens.  It would take approx 10 of the lights shown--over 400W to equal the lumens from one 250W HPS and the light would not penetrate as far.


----------



## Jim Bourbon (Jun 24, 2012)

Count me in, too. I think I've got right at a hundred bucks invested in high output LED's, and lemme tellya, they're working just fine.


----------



## stonedagain714 (Dec 7, 2014)

already a member but putting another fairly cheap with decent quality system together.1000 watt system for under 500--------plantlightinghydroponics-----1000 watt quantum digital ballast $149.90---xtrasun  8 inch air cooled hood $69.00------8 inch phat carbon filter 950 cfm $139.90----8 inch active air inline fan 720 cfm $84.95---total of 445 plus shipping but i went and picked mine up to save on shipping charges.still have pots,nutes anduld lumber laying around


----------

